# Eine Frage zu  Anzeigeproblemen



## Thandoor (18. April 2006)

Grüße,
ich verwende den neuen Blasc-Client und dieser läd auch Daten hoch, alle Daten sind auf "senden" geschaltet...

Wenn ich auf der Seite mit meinem Character bei Blasc.de bin, dann wird nichts davon angezeigt, kann mir das wer erklären?


----------



## Overlordo (18. April 2006)

habe das gleiche problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorrownmagic (19. April 2006)

servus. ich auch. 
wer weiss etwas dazu?


----------



## DarkPreacher (19. April 2006)

Also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe geht es darum das die Charaktäre nicht angezeigt werden bzw. eben Inventar etc. nicht. In dem Fall schliesse ich mich an, auch nach dem Hotfix von letzter Nacht hat sich da bei mir nichts geändert. Habe soweit aktuell hochgeladen und es ist imemrnoch nix zu sehen.

Sollte ich das Thema verfehlt haben, war ich nie hier ^^

Greetz
DP

Edit: Ok ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil. Ein Chara wird mitlerweile vollständig angezeigt. Ich gucke heute Abend mal wegen den anderen. Achja, es funktionierte nach dem manuellen Upload den ich grade gemacht hatte, aber nicht über das Programm an sich. Das hatte ich gestern Abend nach dem Hotfix gemacht und den selben Chara anzeigen lassen, aber keinen Erfolg erzielt.

Wie gesagt grade nach dem manuellen Upload grade wurde er angezeigt.


----------



## B3N (19. April 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

prüft bitte ob ihr in der Konfiguration unter Anzeigeoptionen alles korrekt eingestellt hat. Läuft bei euch eine Firewall oder ein Router? BLASC benötigt HTTP und FTP. Ist der BLASCProfiler auch unter den AddOns aufgelistet und aktiv?

Ansonsten könnt ihr BLASC mal im Debug-Modus starten, der Link sollte sich im Startmenu befinden sofern nicht deaktiviert. BLASC erzeugt dann eine debug.txt im BLASC Verzeichniss nachdem ihr wie gewohnt gespielt habt.


----------

